# Win a DIY Theatre Screen Kit!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/wbassett/HTS/DIYTheatre/DIYThreatre.jpg[/img]White Platinum - Light Contrast — $179.00 Value

Polymer Projection Screen Coating Kit - This is their most popular screen surface especially for home theaters. This has a fixed gain of 1.15 and is a no mix/single layer polymer coating. Great for projects with low to medium ambient light conditions. Very easy two coat application and you are ready to go! Same professional image performance as thier Australian Opal but with a fixed contrast and gain. Makes up to a 150" diagonal screen. This screen will have a very light gray appearance due to the contrast enhancement.

We said 2008 was going to be a good year, so and so far it's looking like it may be better than we thought! Let's end January with a contest for a free screen kit giveaway!

See the details here!


----------

